# R.I.P. Jiří Bělohlávek



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Czech conductor Jiří Bělohlávek died yesterday after a serious illness.

Czech news:
https://www.novinky.cz/stalo-se/439535-zemrel-dirigent-jiri-belohlavek.html

ABC news:
http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/czech-philharmonic-conductor-jiri-belohlavek-dies-71-47763753


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Sad to see him go. Have always appreciated his Dvořák, especially the Slavonic Dances.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm very sad to learn about the death of this wonderful Czech conductor! The whole Czech nation and classical music world will be the poorer for his passing. Grateful thanks for his magnificent contribution.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A tragic loss for all. R.I.P. *Jiri Belohlavek*.:angel:

http://www.mrt.com/entertainment/ar...c-conductor-Jiri-Belohlavek-dies-11187613.php


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Sad news. A fine musician who "flew under the radar" at times, but whose performances in my experience were never less than worthwhile and often rather more than that.

Jiri Behlohlavek RIP.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Just recently found out about Belohlávek and today I picked up his Dvorak Symphonies & Concertos box set. So far I've listened to the 8th and 9th symphony and they are very good!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

To honor his memory, here are some pieces/performances I have enjoyed from him:

Dvorak Symphony No. 7 with Prague Symphony Orchestra
Dvorak Cello Concerto with Alisa Weilerstein and Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Dvorak Festival March with Prague Symphony Orchestra
Dvorak Prague Waltzes with Prague Symphony Orchestra
Beethoven Violin Concerto with Isabelle Faust and Prague Philharmonia


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

can I also add his superb recordings of the Martinu Symphonies with the BBC SO.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

bharbeke said:


> To honor his memory, here are some pieces/performances I have enjoyed from him:
> 
> Dvorak Symphony No. 7 with Prague Symphony Orchestra
> Dvorak Cello Concerto with Alisa Weilerstein and Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> ...


And don't forget his third recording of the Dvorak Stabat Mater, issued, IIRC, only a couple of weeks before his death.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Incidentally Decca have just issued a 2-CD set of his last Janacek recordings. Czech PO, Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba, Glagolitic Mass, and the less familiar Fiddler's Child tone poem


----------

